# Toronto Islands



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

This weekend we stayed down at the lake. Toronto. Not far, just needed a change up. Took many pics as usual. Have some favs.





































for some reason I like this one. was a very low shutter speed, any movement caused blur


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

The canoe



















The bike thing


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

and she's not fat. the shirt makes her look so. lol I have the pictures to prove it. skinny as a rail




























And as close as you get to boobies. mind you have some lmao


----------

